# I think i have a Brick... no not a soft brick either. HELP!



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll start by saying I'm not a noob










I unlocked and rooted the old fashion way weeks ago and have been running very stable since. However, yesterday I received my extended battery which has worked well and today I got a couple extra cables. I was charging both of my batteries with my new cable for 4-5 hours this morning at work, and didn't have any issues. I was going to lunch and powered off my phone and switched out the batteries. Now my phone won't turn on at all, with either battery. I have tried both batteries&#8230; nothing. No beeps, no vibrates, no nothing. I _cannot_ get into fastboot either. If I have the battery out and attempt to plug into my PC I get a "found new hardware OMAP4400" pop up but can't do anything with it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## benmgp (Jan 16, 2012)

What do mean new cables? How did you charge the batteries? On the phone or some type of charging system?


----------



## Berzerker (Sep 16, 2011)

Try turning it off and plugging in the phone and let it charge for a few hours. You might just have a dead battery. If that doesn't work, invest in a jig: http://amzn.to/xDOiQ2 Plugging that in with the phone off will automatically put it in download (ODIN) mode. If that doesn't work either, your phone is completely dead and you need to get it swapped out. Don't need to worry about finding out if you're rooted because they won't be able to turn the phone on either.


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

benmgp said:


> What do mean new cables? How did you charge the batteries? On the phone or some type of charging system?


New cables means i bought some micro USB cables off amazon so I wouldn't have to carry the 1 i have to and from work everyday.

I charged the batteries in the phone with the phone on.


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

Berzerker said:


> Try turning it off and plugging in the phone and let it charge for a few hours. You might just have a dead battery. If that doesn't work, invest in a jig: http://amzn.to/xDOiQ2 Plugging that in with the phone off will automatically put it in download (ODIN) mode. If that doesn't work either, your phone is completely dead and you need to get it swapped out. Don't need to worry about finding out if you're rooted because they won't be able to turn the phone on either.


Well since ON is not an option...







i'll let it sit here for awhile, however there is no charging icon like usual. And i find it hard that both batteries that were reading ~80% suddenly died.


----------



## TheWhiteBandito (Nov 8, 2011)

Not trying to scare you, but it happened to me: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14026-q-phone-completely-dead/

Some people were also suggesting to buy a jig, but since I was within 14 day window, I got a brand new one from VZW. They couldn't get it to turn back on either.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

xenspidey said:


> I'll start by saying I'm not a noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that the PC sees that it is there likely means you may be able recover it by using a jig and triggering download mode. That is not guaranteed, but if it can be triggered into download mode, Verizon may be able to see if you are rooted. If it is dead to the point it won't go into download mode, it is not likely that Verizon will know. I doubt they would pull the flash memory just to find out.


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

abqnm said:


> The fact that the PC sees that it is there likely means you may be able recover it by using a jig and triggering download mode. That is not guaranteed, but if it can be triggered into download mode, Verizon may be able to see if you are rooted. If it is dead to the point it won't go into download mode, it is not likely that Verizon will know. I doubt they would pull the flash memory just to find out.


I just ordered a replacement and i'll order a jig to hopefully be able to recover my files. That's one downside to not having an SD card. If i can get into download mode with the jig, will i be able to unroot and relock?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

If you can get to download mode, you should be able to use ODIN to flash the ROM back to stock. As for your files, that may be a taller order, as the ROM needs to function to use MTP. You may be able to enable download mode and then just quit and it might boot (seen it happen before on other Samsungs), but no guarantees.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

And here is a guide on restoring with ODIN. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14145-odinromicl53ffactory-full-factory-odin-restore-402-with-radios-unrooted/ Just reverse steps 4&5. Enter download mode with the jig and then connect to the computer.


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

abqnm said:


> If you can get to download mode, you should be able to use ODIN to flash the ROM back to stock. As for your files, that may be a taller order, as the ROM needs to function to use MTP. You may be able to enable download mode and then just quit and it might boot (seen it happen before on other Samsungs), but no guarantees.


Thanks i appreciate it. i'll follow up with what happens


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

xenspidey said:


> Thanks i appreciate it. i'll follow up with what happens


You're welcome. I would appreciate an update as to what you can/can't recover or do with the phone in that state. Good luck!


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

Well i got my replacement today and the jig as well. I cannot get the jig to do anything on the dead phone. Right now the only thing that i can do is if i plug the phone into my computer it recognizes it as an OMAP 4400 something. The thing won't even charge a battery if it's plugged into the wall.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Right, because you can PROVE that rooting it and unlocking the bootloader was the sole cause of his phone dying, right? Unlocking the bootloader is a feature built into this phone, and somehow I doubt pushing SU to /system will cause this sort of behavior.

Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


YOU are in the wrong forum.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Honky Kong 64 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The fact that the phone is rooted or unlocked has absolutely ZERO bearing on whether or not the warranty is valid unless the defect was directly caused by the unlocking or rooting. As far as I know changing batteries does not qualify as abuse and is a valid warranty claim.

If OP had said they were overclocking their phone to 1.7GHz and trying to install GSM ROMs then I would say that they need to suck it up and pay for it. Root and unlocked alone cannot legally void the warranty. Only if they can show that it caused the defect. As for getting Verizon to honor the warranty, they may not if you have rooted/unlocked and that is their decision. They are not forced to honor your warranty. Samsung, however, cannot refuse simply because it is unlocked or rooted (they may try though). That has to be the direct cause and with how many hardware issues there are without rooting, I say OP just had a defective device.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a droid x before getting my Gnex and know exactly where Rythmyc is coming from. Without a true recovery it was very easy to get into bootloops and then the solution to fix it would be to sbf. Many n00bs wouldn't take the time to learn what they were doing so when they would get into a bootloop they would just go to verizon/asurion for a replacement. That being said the gnex is a different story so he shouldn't have come down so hard on the OP.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No. Good try tho. not really.


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wow really? Everyone else in this thread has been attempting to help this poor guy resolve his issue, and you post a comment like that? YOU sir are a douche.


----------



## madisonjar (Sep 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> People like you are the reason Motorola put locks on bootloaders. YOU bricked your phone. YOU decided to root, unlock, flash. YOU should have sucked it up and paid for a new phone. The people here supporting this trash are no better than he is for doing it. I hope they get it to turn on and charge you full retail for a phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

try this. Take out the battery, plug your phone cable into the wall (cable that came with the phone) and plug it into the galaxy nexus. It may provide enough voltage to turn on the phone.

Edit- it does not. is it possible to buy something to add voltage? Possibly an external battery charger?


----------



## xenspidey (Jun 6, 2011)

First off i want to thank everyone in this thread who has stuck up for me, i will go through and click the thanks button for all of you. Secondly, i agree about those who break their phones and try and get a replacement from their mistakes. I spent a lot of time researching before i did anything to this phone just as i did with my Droid X. I was rooted and had custom roms on my phone for quite awhile without issue. Considering this is a Nexus device that is meant to be messed with i can't imagine anything i do could break it this bad. If i get screwed over and have to pay for it, so be it. i did choose to unlock and root.

I do want to add another little tidbit to this. it appears the dead phone sucks the juice out of batteries. i had my nearly full extended battery in there and when i put it in the good phone it was completely dead. literary at 0%. not sure if that means anything, but it seams rather odd that it will drain a battery like that without creating heat.


----------

